# Ppi claim back



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

How can I go about this without using a third party company


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I used this site as it even had letters pre written

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/reclaim/ppi-loan-insurance


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Check your providers website for complaints procedure which hopefully gives you contact details:thumb:


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

you dont need to fill any forms in just ring the company you had the loan with and they will do the rest


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

11alan111 said:


> you dont need to fill any forms in just ring the company you had the loan with and they will do the rest


Unfortunately it's not always that simple, although they have to record your complaint they don't alway's give you full disclosure of the total amount your due. They would come back with an offer if it's upheld. There are also certain aspects which you need to watch for in providing them a loophole to get out of paying. Use Martin Lewis's website (he's a [email protected] but info is normally good) or use consumeractiongroup as they really do know what they're talking about and forms are there to help guide you and staff there know the law as well as the intimate details of the case with the OFT


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

That website is excellent.

I used it to claim back £2500 for my dad with ease and a further 800 more recently.

Persistence and patience is needed


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes I used that site as well and got money back .
If its one of the banks contact them direct as they should have a department that deals with this .
Do not use one of the companies that advertise on tv or call you up on the phone , I had a company call me and I asked wot the catch was ie how much they took if successful and they said get this 35 %.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

We got 1400 on my wife's loan in a 60/40 split lol


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

polt said:


> Unfortunately it's not always that simple, although they have to record your complaint *they don't alway's give you full disclosure of the total amount your due.* They would come back with an offer if it's upheld. There are also certain aspects which you need to watch for in providing them a loophole to get out of paying. Use Martin Lewis's website (he's a [email protected] but info is normally good) or use consumeractiongroup as they really do know what they're talking about and forms are there to help guide you and staff there know the law as well as the intimate details of the case with the OFT


That maybe the case but given the original loan is documented including the cost of the PPI, each provider will use this confirmation and give A FULL REFUND if you are entitled to it, you are simply scaremongering.......

I work in a PPI claims centre (although I personally don't handle claims in my job role) and my advice would be to go directly to the company/bank and register your claim with them. All of these companies or banks are under strict instructions in how to deal with these cases by the government and the whole process is heavily regulated.

The biggest issue with these claims are the 3rd party companies ripping people off, some taking as much as 30% from the money claimed, the next biggest issue are people making wild accusations which only causes misunderstandings and misapprehensions about the industry.......


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

I am about to give in with Tesco. they contacted me rather than me doing anything, and made an offer ...no since the loan with the ppi was settled with another top up loan with no PPI ..I thought that would have somehow altered the current loan ...it did a whole £34 more on a 5 year loan and some oif that is interest as well...they are dragging their heels me thinks a its taking ages to get a copy of how they worked out that amount


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

i know my dad approached his bank and got over 12grand back


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

JARS said:


> That maybe the case but given the original loan is documented including the cost of the PPI, each provider will use this confirmation and give A FULL REFUND if you are entitled to it, you are simply scaremongering.......
> 
> I work in a PPI claims centre (although I personally don't handle claims in my job role) and my advice would be to go directly to the company/bank and register your claim with them. All of these companies or banks are under strict instructions in how to deal with these cases by the government and the whole process is heavily regulated.
> 
> The biggest issue with these claims are the 3rd party companies ripping people off, some taking as much as 30% from the money claimed, the next biggest issue are people making wild accusations which only causes misunderstandings and misapprehensions about the industry.......


Misrepresentations of the industry! It was the banks that caused the whole mess were in just now! So your saying that everybody get's what they are due? Including the statutory 8% interest (of which your entitled to) on the loans not just the figure on the original loan/card agreement. I disagree from my experience of dealing with the banks, I do agree with you about the ambulance chasers though.

Don't see the problem, these two websites are free and do not take any commission. They are set up to allow people support and advice and help with claims. 
I had my claim from Santander rejected but took them to court surprise out of court settlement. They do not always pay out legitimate claims.


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

polt said:


> Misrepresentations of the industry! It was the banks that caused the whole mess were in just now! So your saying that everybody get's what they are due? Including the statutory 8% interest (of which your entitled to) on the loans not just the figure on the original loan/card agreement. I disagree from my experience of dealing with the banks, I do agree with you about the ambulance chasers though.
> 
> Don't see the problem, these two websites are free and do not take any commission. They are set up to allow people support and advice and help with claims.
> I had my claim from Santander rejected but took them to court surprise out of court settlement. They do not always pay out legitimate claims.


No it was cavalier individuals working for the banks that started mis-selling the PPI policies in the first place, this thread is about PPI mis-selling and not the failings of banking system and therefore the recession remember :thumb:

Yes, I am saying that everyone gets what they're due, but not everyone is "due" their money back. The misunderstanding of many is that they are entitled to their money back regardless, whereas they are actually only entitled the money back if they have been mis-sold it.

EG Many self employed people want their money back simply because they are self employed and therefore feel they couldn't have claimed. Whereas in reality they would be able to if they met the T&C's of the policy, meaning their policy wasn't necessarily mis-sold.

All you have to do to for your ppi refund claim to be successful is to say the right things, simple as that. If you can't say those things then you probably weren't mis-sold the policy, in my opinion and experience.

I'm not saying there is anything wrong with those websites. All I am saying is that through personal experience, the cheapest and easiest way to make a claim is to go direct to the company.

What I would say to the op and any other person wanting to go through this process is to be patient..... the bank is not trying to "get out of paying", you need to remember you are not the only person in this country trying to pursue a refund! As a result of the media attention (rightly or wrongly) every man and his dog is trying to claim and therefore will take time for each company to deal with the 20k+ customers who want their cash.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

JARS said:


> No* it was cavalier individuals working for the banks that started mis-selling the PPI policies* in the first place, this thread is about PPI mis-selling and not the failings of banking system and therefore the recession remember :thumb:
> 
> Yes, I am saying that everyone gets what they're due, but not everyone is "due" their money back. The misunderstanding of many is that they are entitled to their money back regardless, whereas they are actually only entitled the money back if they have been mis-sold it.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I disagree, the current situation has not been caused by individuals acting with no direction or guidelines, it was systematic at a corporate level, and seeing the returns I'm sure it was actively encouraged!

I agree many people who were probably were not miss-sold cover are now claiming they were. You don't really have to prove it was miss-sold.....just that you paid it.

Having said that, PPI was massively profitable, the biggest margins in consumer banking by some way (allegedly). Some of the identity fraud protection sales techniques should take learning from the past, some very dubious sales techniques used!


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I got £2k back out of Lloyds TSB using their own form available on their website. Was quick and easy and got my money refunded within 6 weeks of making a claim. It was dead simple definitely would recommend giving it a try first on your own before involving claims companies.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Were you actually miss sold it?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Me or the original poster?


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

i rang lloyds give them my bank account number and that was it a week later i recieved a letter stating they were looking into it then 4 weeks later i recieved an offer of 11445 dating back about 9 years 7 days later i recieved a cheque


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

The claim my father got back, he was actually mis-sold.

This was the time before all of these companies and the court rulings !

I requested his original agreement which took a year to come, which clearly showed he ticked no to PPI.

I then requested a full breakdown of all the monthly charges for the duration, took another 4 months for this to arrive.

Worked it all out and the 8% and sent letter back with they own evidence and they paid few days before the court ruling they must all investigate !


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

We have had a mortgage ppi running for 12 years and only went in to discuss changing to income protection as I am self employed and want to cover all my outgoings. The adviser took one look at the agreement and said we need to put a claim in as there is no way I could be covered against unemployment if I'm self employed. This was a tsb employee telling us to claim against her own bank.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

I've had numerous loans and credit cards with my bank going back 10 yrs or more. They are now of course all paid off, and I've no paperwork/agreements whatsoever. Where do I start a claim? Surely my banks not going to miracle up past agreements so I can claim against them?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

nilitara said:


> I've had numerous loans and credit cards with my bank going back 10 yrs or more. They are now of course all paid off, and I've no paperwork/agreements whatsoever. Where do I start a claim? Surely my banks not going to miracle up past agreements so I can claim against them?


Have a read on here http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/reclaim/ppi-loan-insurance-vwo002


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

nilitara said:


> I've had numerous loans and credit cards with my bank going back 10 yrs or more. They are now of course all paid off, and I've no paperwork/agreements whatsoever. Where do I start a claim? Surely my banks not going to miracle up past agreements so I can claim against them?


my loans went back 10 years or more i had no paperwork i just rang the bank and they did everything the only thing i gave them was my account number


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

my mum works for "an ethical" bank and her job is to check on their previous sales and contact people whom have been wrongly sold ppi. She said the banks have been made to do this? 
Heres hoping they all take this approach.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> her job is to check on their previous sales


Surely you mean 'previous thefts' or 'previous fraud'.

These organisations are privately-owned businesses that set out to line their own pockets with cash stolen from the general public.

Would I trust a thief to be in charge of finding previous victims and going round and knocking on doors offering to return their TV and Laptop? Not a cat in hell's chance.


----------



## Mpv2k3 (Jan 4, 2013)

I claimed my ppi back myself with the help of moneysavingexpert website and recieved back over 30k overall. No need to use any third party companies. When you start getting some resistance write of to the financial ombudsman. Good luck


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

shinyporsche said:


> Surely you mean 'previous thefts' or 'previous fraud'.
> 
> These organisations are privately-owned businesses that set out to line their own pockets with cash stolen from the general public.
> 
> Would I trust a thief to be in charge of finding previous victims and going round and knocking on doors offering to return their TV and Laptop? Not a cat in hell's chance.


I'm sure they're doing everything they can now.......oh you might be right!


----------

